
Ask HN: Resources on creating a simple game engine in C/C++ - skywalker212
I want to learn how a game engine works by getting my hands dirty by designing one. I would like to find some resources that I can start with
======
Raugharr
[https://www.redblobgames.com/](https://www.redblobgames.com/) talks about map
generation, A*, and algorithms for hex based grids.

[https://blog.molecular-matters.com/](https://blog.molecular-matters.com/)
talks about a task scheduler and several types of memory allocators.

[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisSimpson/20140717/221339...](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/ChrisSimpson/20140717/221339/Behavior_trees_for_AI_How_they_work.php)
is an overview of behavior trees.

